# Accelerated e61 warm up



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Trying this today, inspired by:

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/warming-up-an-e61-group-machine-quickly


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Did you forgot to put the portafilter in? Or is it a spare below.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Did you forgot to put the portafilter in? Or is it a spare below.


I deliberately did not put the PF in to maximise the insulation. The group was hot in just under 30 mins.

I then just rinsed the PF with hot water from the kettle to get up to temp.

Worked a charm as I was in a hurry.  Normally I just have the machine on without the towel around the group for 45-60 mins with the PF in.

Right, need to dash out now! :







:


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I backflush my machine 1st thing in the morning to help warm it up quicker, I also pre-heat the PF in boiling water.


----------

